# Very rude-please don't look if easily offended!!



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Naughty but funny.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Rude but funny*

You can't beat a bit of schoolboy humour.

Neil


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

OOOOOH you are awful - but I like you :wink: 

You're lucky yours haven't rotted in the ground (taters I mean  )


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.

Your picture is disgusting, unlike mine ..







A dildo tree fruit? no wonder she looks pleased with her crop :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------

